# أين هو الناسوت؟



## حيرانة (19 أبريل 2012)

سلام
كثيرا ما اقرأ الحوارات التي تدور بين المسلمين والمسيحيين والجانب الأول يصر على وجود شرك في المسيحية والجانب الثاني ينفي هذا. لكن خلاصة ما أقرأه من أجوبة المسيحيين هو أن يسوع هو الله نفسه فكيف يكون هناك شرك !
لكن أليس يسوع انسان لديه طبيعة بشرية كاملة بالاضافة إلى الطبيعة اللاهوتية؟ هل الناسوت هو الله نفسه؟ طبعا لا يمكن هذا؟ فأين هو الناسوت الآن؟ هل لا زال الناسوت حيا ولا زال متحد مع الله؟ ومن الذي قام من القبر هل هي الطبيعة الالهية وحدها التي قامت أم قام يسوع الانسان المتحد بالله؟ و ما هو مصير هذا الانسان؟ هل تلاشى بعد قيامته وعاد إلى العدم إلى الأبد؟


----------



## القسيس محمد (19 أبريل 2012)

حيرانة قال:


> سلام
> كثيرا ما اقرأ الحوارات التي تدور بين المسلمين والمسيحيين والجانب الأول يصر على وجود شرك في المسيحية والجانب الثاني ينفي هذا. لكن خلاصة ما أقرأه من أجوبة المسيحيين هو أن يسوع هو الله نفسه فكيف يكون هناك شرك !
> لكن أليس يسوع انسان لديه طبيعة بشرية كاملة بالاضافة إلى الطبيعة اللاهوتية؟ هل الناسوت هو الله نفسه؟ طبعا لا يمكن هذا؟ فأين هو الناسوت الآن؟ هل لا زال الناسوت حيا ولا زال متحد مع الله؟ ومن الذي قام من القبر هل هي الطبيعة الالهية وحدها التي قامت أم قام يسوع الانسان المتحد بالله؟ و ما هو مصير هذا الانسان؟ هل تلاشى بعد قيامته وعاد إلى العدم إلى الأبد؟


حيرانه
اولا عجبنى هذا الاسم جدا جدا
وما اعجبنى فيه انك اذا كنتى حيرانه فانك تفكرين وهذا دليل على عمل الله فيكى انه فتح ذهنك للتفكير والحيرة شىء طبيعى
وانا واثق فى الهى انه سوف يزيل هذه الحيرة من قلبك وعقلك كما فعلها مع كثرين طلبوه 
بالنسبه لسؤالك 
هل تؤمنين بخلودك انت ؟؟
اذا كانت الاجابه نعم 
فجسد المسيح البشرى خالد
ولكن اين هو 
هذا محور سؤالك
فجسد المسيح هو الجسد المنظور للعالم
او بمعنى ادق ان ذات الله لا ترى وفى انجيل *الله لم يره احد قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الاب هو خبر*
زنرجع لجسد المسيح ما حدث معه هو انه اخذ طبيعه جديده ممجدة نورانتيه لا يحدها مكان  ولا زمان
لانه اصبح جسد ما بعد القيامه
فعند احبائنا المسلمين ان الجسد ما بعد الموت ياكل ويشرب ويتزوج 
ما زالت فيه طبيعته البشريه بكل شهواتها
اما فى عقديتنا نحنت المسيحيين فان الجسد يكون جسد نورانى لا يحتاج لطعام او شراب
فاجاب يسوع وقال  لهم تضلون اذ لا تعرفون الكتب ولا قوة الله. لانهم في القيامة لا يزوجون  ولا يتزوجون بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء. واما من جهة قيامة الاموات  أفما قرأتم ما قيل لكم من قبل الله القائل  انا اله ابراهيم واله اسحق واله  يعقوب.ليس الله اله اموات بل اله احياء
اذا فجسد المسيح تحول بعد قيامته الى جسد نورانى  
ولكن يبقى سؤالى مطروح لك
هل تؤمنين انك بعد الموت بالعدم ام بالعوده مرة اخرى للحياة
وا طبيعه هذا الجسد الجديد بعدما اكل جسدك الدود


وانصحك بقراءة هذا الموضوع

*اين جسد السيد المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

​


----------



## القسيس محمد (19 أبريل 2012)

وانصحك بقراءة 
* إنجيل يوحنا  *



الأصحاح 1
الأصحاح 2
الأصحاح 3
الأصحاح 4
الأصحاح 5
الأصحاح 6
الأصحاح 7
الأصحاح 8
الأصحاح 9
الأصحاح 10
الأصحاح 11
الأصحاح 12
الأصحاح 13
الأصحاح 14
الأصحاح 15
الأصحاح 16
الأصحاح 17
الأصحاح 18
الأصحاح 19
الأصحاح 20
الأصحاح 21


​


----------



## حيرانة (19 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على الاجابة
بالنسبة لإيماني أنا لا اؤمن باي شيء الآن فا،ا لحد الآن لادينية من خلفية اسلامية. لكني طبعا لا أعتبر نفسي أملك حقيقة مطلقة بل أعتبر نفسي باحثة عن الحقيقة إن كان يمكن إيجادها

بالنسبة للموضوع سؤالي في الحقيقة اريد أن أعرف منه ماذا يمثل الناسوت وليس طبيعة الجسد هل هو نوراني أو غيره
 هل هو شخصية بشرية مستقلة؟ أم هو مجرد مرآة لله غير المنظور؟
الحقيقة أنه موضوع معقد الفهم وشائك لدرجة أن الناس الذين يدرسون الكتاب المقدس قد يخرجون منه بمفاهيم هرطوقية (بمعياركم يعني) وأنا في رأيي لدهم عذر لأن الذنب ذنب الكتاب المقدس المليء بالغموض والألغاز


----------



## القسيس محمد (19 أبريل 2012)

حيرانة قال:


> شكرا على الاجابة
> بالنسبة لإيماني أنا لا اؤمن باي شيء الآن فا،ا لحد الآن لادينية من خلفية اسلامية. لكني طبعا لا أعتبر نفسي أملك حقيقة مطلقة بل أعتبر نفسي باحثة عن الحقيقة إن كان يمكن إيجادها
> 
> بالنسبة للموضوع سؤالي في الحقيقة اريد أن أعرف منه ماذا يمثل الناسوت وليس طبيعة الجسد هل هو نوراني أو غيره
> ...


اهلا اختى 
الكتب المقدس ليس ملىء بالالغاز او ما شابه
فاذا تكلمنا عن جسد المسيح البشرى
فكما قلت لك انه اتخذ طبيعه اخرى ممجده نورانيه

فالرب يسوع انسان كامل واله كامل
وقد اقر ت كل الاديان انه الوحيد بلا خطيه

فكيف بجسد لم يخطى ان يذهب بعيدا
وجسد الرب يسوع هو الجسد المنظور للعالم
بلا دنس بلا خطيه 
فما تسالين عنه اختى 
ولم تجاوبى على سؤالى
هل تؤمنين بخلودك ؟؟
ام بفنائك؟؟
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 أبريل 2012)

اولا الكتاب المقدس ليس مليئ بالالغاز ولا الغموض
الكتاب المقدس  هو كتاب الله إلى الناس كافة فى ((كل الامم والشعوب والقبائل والالسنة))
كتاب  الله ((من البدء - وإلى أبد ألابدين -وإلى جيل ألاجيال للذين يتقونه))
إذن الكتاب ملتزم تجاه  قرأءه  أن  يحتضن ويتبنى ثقافاتهم ولا يصطدم   بمورثاتهم ولا بعقولهم ولا يسبب لهم عثرات بل يقتادهم ( smoothly) إلى الخلاص الذى فى و ب المسيح يسوع ربنا ...ولهذا تعبيرات وتعريفات الكتاب المقدس هى على ما هى عليه الآن...لان هذه الصورة الانسب  والاصح لمجابهه إختلافات عقول وثقافات ونفسيات وقلوب كل الناس من كل الاجيال والعصور. والتصدى لكل الهرطقات والشطط والشطوح من كافة الاتجاهات 
هذا أولا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 أبريل 2012)

ثانيا 
ناسوت يعنى طبيعة بشرية كاملة 
-  جــســـد طبيعى فسيولوجى +نفس طبيعية سوية + روح بشريه
هذه الجملة التى سبقت  هى تكوين الانسان أى( إنسان) تبدأ  بذرة مجهرية وتنمو رويدا رويدا إلى الكمال ثم تأخذ فى النضوج الذى يتحول شيخوخةً فذبولا فضمورا فموتاً يعود الجسد ومعه النفس الفسيولوجية إلى التراب-وتبقي الروح ومعها الكيان المعنوى للنفس عقل ومشاعر وعواطف وقيم ومبادئ حية   خالدة تنتظر فى   أحد  موضعين إنتظار  إلى يوم القيامة العامة الاخيرة لتتحد بالجسد وتعود تماما إلى الحالة التى كانت عليها - بشراً سوياً كما كان فى الدنيا||  إستعدادا للحساب (عملية التصنيف )   ثم إما للثواب  وإما للعقاب.
بيد أن الجسد المقام من الاموات يتحول ليصبح جسداً نورانياً ممجداً لا يخضع للضعف وال مرض والشيخوخة والهرم ولا يخضع لقوانين الحياة الدينيوية التى آئنذاك تكون قد إنتهت إلى غير رجعة-فلا جوع ولا عطش ولا عته  ولامرض ولا عجز  ولا كآبة  ولا نسيان ...ولا صمم ولا  عمى   ولا فقر  ولا حرمان  .....إلخ إلخ.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 أبريل 2012)

السيد الرب يسوع المسيح 
هو الله غير المنظور الازلى  المساوى لابيه فى الجوهر  والواحد مع أبيه فى الجوهر إتحد بإنسانية كاملة بغير عيب ولا لوم ولا خطية من العذراء البتول الطاهرة القديسة مريم- فهى العروس الفاضلة النقية التى كانت تحيا القداسة فعلا معاشا فى حياتها \حل الروح القدس عليها حلولا  خاصـــــاً  ليعمل  عملا خاصا آلا وهو 1-إعداد أحشائها لتليق بحلول الكلمة وتأنسه وتجسده منها 2-ليتخذ الكلمة الازلى لنفسه منها إنسانية كاملة بغير زرع بشر-إنسانية كاملة سوية مثلنا فى كل شئ ولكن بلا خطية


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 أبريل 2012)

إتحد اللوغوس الإلهى -الذى هو أزلى بهذه الانسانية فى أحشاء العذراء - التى صارت معملاً أو مختبراً للاتحاد الذى تم بالتجسد.فصار لدينا من طبيعتين _*شخصا واحدا*_ \ يعنى من الطبيعة الالهية لاقنوم اللوغوس الإلهى والطبيعة البشرية   (طبيعتين )إتحدتا   فى السيد المسيح إلى طبيعة واحده لابن الله المتجسد بغير إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير يعنى بغير أن تتحول إحداهما إلى الاخرى وبغير أن تختلط أحداهما بالاخرى -  كإتحاد الحديد بالنار فيصبح لدينا شئ واحدجديد من إثنين إسمه الجمر.
طيب والمصير ؟؟
بعد إتمام الفداء والقيامة المسيح لا يعود ينفصل  إلى ناسوت ولا هوت -لا إنفصال بين الكيانين المتحدين 
فالناسوت (عموما المسيح وغير المسيح )خالداً---فى القرءن يقول (....جهنم خالدين فيها)
فالخلود والابدية هو مصير البشر وهو مصير المسيح الاله المتأنس المتجسد الكائن على الكل (ثيئؤس - دومينوس مباركاًإلى الابد).
أرجوا من أساتذتى فى منتدى الكنيسة التصحيح لى اذا  كان هناك ما يستوجب التصويب.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 أبريل 2012)

فعلاً ، ليس فى الموضوع أى تعقيد ، بل بساطة 

فاللاهوت إتحد بالناسوت ، إتحاداً معجزياً ، بدون تغيير لكل منهما ، وبدون إنفصال

فاللاهوت موجود ، والناسوت موجود ، فى إتحاد معجزى

وبعد القيامة : الناسوت تغير إلى الحالة الممجدة التى للقيامة ، بينما اللاهوت لا يتغير ، هو يغير ولا يتغير

فأين الصعوبة فى ذلك !!!


----------



## حيرانة (19 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على الردود
لكن لماذا إذا ينفي المسيحيون وجود شرك في المسيحية؟ لا أفهم كيف للاهوت والناسوت أن يكونا معا شخصية واحدة إن كان لا اللاهوت يؤثر في الناسوت ولا العكس !
وهذا الناسوت طبعا غير أزلي بل مخلوق مما يعني أن القول بأنكم تعبدون بشرا ليس فيه أي مبالغة !
وأعتذر إن كنت لم أفهم لحد الآن


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 أبريل 2012)

*



 لكن لماذا إذا ينفي المسيحيون وجود شرك في المسيحية؟ لا أفهم كيف للاهوت  والناسوت أن يكونا معا شخصية واحدة إن كان لا اللاهوت يؤثر في الناسوت ولا  العكس !

أنقر للتوسيع...

وما علاقة الشرك بما تقولي؟
الشرك ان يكون هناك معبودان كلاهما إله منفصل عن الآخر.. 

لكن أن يتجسد الإله، ما بها من شرك؟

نحن لا نعبد الجسد منفصلا عن اللاهوت، لان بعد الإتحاد لم ينفصلا على الإطلاق، فصار المسيح هو الله الكلمة المتجسد (الصيرورة على التجسد وليس على الله بالطبع).. فنحن نعبد الله ولان شرك به أحداً...




 وهذا الناسوت طبعا غير أزلي بل مخلوق مما يعني أن القول بأنكم تعبدون بشرا ليس فيه أي مبالغة !

أنقر للتوسيع...

بل ليس فيه أي إنصاف ولا فهم للحقيقة، نحن لا نعبد بشر ألّهناه ولا إلها أنّسناه، بل نحن نعبد الله الذي ظهر في الجسد، وحيث أن هذا الجسد ليس منفصلا عن اللاهوت (الإله) فقد صار هذا الجسد متحدا مع الإله وهذا نسميه كما قلت لك : الله الكلمة المتجسد


ربنا يرشدك.
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 أبريل 2012)

*يا سيدى الفاضل ، نحن لا نعبد خالقان ، بل خالق واحد 

هذا الخالق الواحد الأزلى ، كانت شخصيته بعيدة عن فهم البشر ، إلى درجة أن البعض تخيلوه متكبراً متجبراً حقوداً  

فهذا الإله الواحد ، تجسد فى ناسوت خلقه لذاته بمعجزة ، لكى تظهر حقيقة شخصيته للناس ، ولكى يفديهم ويقودهم لملكوت السموات

فهل تغير الإله عندما تجسد !!! طبعاً لا ، لأنه يغير ولا يتغير . 

تجسد وهو هو لم يتغير ، مثلما أنه عندما كان يتكلم مع أبينا إبراهيم أو مع موسى النبى ، لم يكن يتغير ، فهو هو قبل وبعد كلامه معهما 

لا كلامه مع البشر غيَّره ، ولا تجسده (وظهور حقيقة شخصيته من خلال هذا الناسوت) غيَّره 
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 أبريل 2012)

إنعدام أدب وتربية   والرد عليها
إقتباس ((لكن لماذا إذا ينفي المسيحيون وجود شرك في المسيحية؟))
الاجابة   لعلهم _يتجملون_ أمام المجرمون !!!  أو لعلهم  لم يدركوا  أنهم مشركون بعد  ... لعلهم يختشون من أمه المليار   فيناورونهم .. كل شئ جائز
ما هذه البذائة والتطاول يا مدام  حيرانة 
نحن موحدون  ولو كره الكارهون ولو لم يفهم قاصروا الذهن 
فلما سيادتك لم تفهمى  أدق تفاصيل كيفية تشغيل جهاز إليكترونى حديث مثلا  أى بود 4 مثلاً لايجب أن  تتطاولى  وتقولى فى نطاعة نحسدك عليها-------
((  لماذا ينكر  البريطانيين  أو الكوريين الجنوبين  أن جهازهم  صعب التشغيل ))
الأصدق  والاجدى أن  تقوللى  أنك أنتى تتمتعى - بلا مؤاخذة - بينبوع متجدد من الغباء الحصرى.
نحن غير مشركين 
نحن لا نعبد (الناسوت )-----(الناسوت غير أزلى )
نحن نعبد السيد الرب يسوع المسيح الذى هو    الكلمة الازلى إبن الله الحى  
هل لو لبس السيد المسيح  جلباب    من وبر الابل   تغيير المسيح
هل لو بدل المسيح الثوب اللى من وبر الابل الى ثوب من الصوف المغزول  هل هكذا نكون نعبد  المسيح والثوب الذى يلبسه.
اللوغوس هو الكلمة الازلى الابدى  -  كونه أخذ جسدا - فههذا سنقوم مؤقتا بتشبيه لكى انه شخص  إرتدى ثوبا من نوع معين -حدث  زمنى غير أزلى  لشخص أزلى .  هل هناك مشكلة.
* مقاطعة هامة جدا ::: أخت حيرانة  هل سيادتك درستى مداخلاتى المتواضعة بعين الدراسة النقدية  وآلآ   أنا بأهاتى  فوق سطح المريخ *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 أبريل 2012)

سيادتك لا تفهمين دى مشكلتك \\وسيادتك لا تفهمين  أو لا تريدى أن تفهمين من واقع  خلفية معينة .
لو سيادتك كنتى قرأءتى مداخلات العبد لله الماضية كنتى فهمتى_* كيف  *_
  إتحاد الطبيعة الالوهية   بالطبيعة الانسانية فى الشخص الواحد   الرب  يسوع المسيح إبن الله- كإتحاد   النار  بالفحم \  أو إتحاد النار بالحديد
فالنار طبعها الحرارة والضياء والتوهج 
والفحم طبعه إمكانية إمساكه 
الحديد طبعه  إمكانية إمساكة وتشكيلة  ووقوع الطرقات بالسندان عليه.
فلما نمسك  نصل لسكين حديدى   -من حيث كونه حديدا نمسكه بالماسك ونطرق عليه بالمطرقة على السندان   هذه صفات للحديد     فــلما يحمى فى النار   يتوهج ويتألق يكتسب صفات لم تكن فيه قبلا 
فيتوهج ويتألق  فالطرق واقع   بالسندان على  الحديد   إذ من غير المقبول نزول طرقاً من مطرقة  على نار مجرده   لطبعها اللطيف ...
================
هذا مجرد تشبيه   تشبيه  والقياس مع الفارق+++  حتى لاتتصعبون وتتعسرون  وتأخذون  فى تصنع مخاضاً  وعسراً  فى الفهم والاستيعاب  والتصور 
++++++++++++++++++++++++++
المسيحيون يعتقدون  أن السيد الرب يسوع المسيح شخصاً واحداً وحيداً لحدوث إتحاداً حقيقياً  بين الطبيعتين الالوهية للله الكلمة  وألانسان المولود من مريم العذراء  -فهو إله واحد لبس  إنسانية كاملة حقيقية    -  إتحادا حقيقياً  -فأين الشرك 
أم هناك تعسرا مقصودا | وإزجاء سبابا وتطاولا  إخلاصا لعقيدة النبي الكذاب؟؟


----------



## حيرانة (20 أبريل 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> سيادتك لا تفهمين دى مشكلتك \\وسيادتك لا تفهمين  أو لا تريدى أن تفهمين من واقع  خلفية معينة .
> لو سيادتك كنتى قرأءتى مداخلات العبد لله الماضية كنتى فهمتى_* كيف  *_
> إتحاد الطبيعة الالوهية   بالطبيعة الانسانية فى الشخص الواحد   الرب  يسوع المسيح إبن الله- كإتحاد   النار  بالفحم \  أو إتحاد النار بالحديد
> فالنار طبعها الحرارة والضياء والتوهج
> ...


 
كلامك غير منطقي وإن كنت تكتب الكثير لشرح فكرتك التي أنت مقتنع بها فهذا لا يكفي وحده لجعلها صحيحة, تماما مثلما أنت مقتنع أن المسلمين رغم كل ما كتبوه عن ديانتهم منذ 1400 سنة من كتب فقهية بحجم الجبال لن تجعل العقيدة صحيحة ولن تجعل أفكارهم منطقية

أنت تقول أن الله توحد بالانسان كتوحد النار بالفحم ونسيت أنه لو كانت مسألة تجسد الله في لحم ودم (أي جسد من مادة فقط) لم تكن لتوجد أي مشكلة في الفكرة
لكن المشكلة هي وجود انسان كامل ناسوت (شخصية بشرية مخلوقة غير أزلية) متحدة بالله
الأمر لا يشبه كلام الله مع نبي من خلال نبتة عليقة, فالعليقة ليس لها شخصية


----------



## The Antiochian (20 أبريل 2012)

*ما المشكلة في الشخصية ؟؟ هل هي الإرادة الحرة التي قد تريد ما لا يريده الرب ؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 أبريل 2012)

> *كثيرا ما اقرأ الحوارات التي تدور بين المسلمين والمسيحيين  والجانب الأول يصر على وجود شرك في المسيحية والجانب الثاني ينفي هذا. لكن  خلاصة ما أقرأه من أجوبة المسيحيين هو أن يسوع هو الله نفسه فكيف يكون هناك  شرك !
> لكن أليس يسوع انسان لديه طبيعة بشرية كاملة بالاضافة إلى الطبيعة  اللاهوتية؟ هل الناسوت هو الله نفسه؟ طبعا لا يمكن هذا؟ فأين هو الناسوت  الآن؟ هل لا زال الناسوت حيا ولا زال متحد مع الله؟ ومن الذي قام من القبر  هل هي الطبيعة الالهية وحدها التي قامت أم قام يسوع الانسان المتحد بالله؟ و  ما هو مصير هذا الانسان؟ هل تلاشى بعد قيامته وعاد إلى العدم إلى الأبد؟*


*عزيزتى " حيرانة " اتهام المسلمين للمسيحين بالشرك هو مجرد امراض نفسية يعانى منها المسلم نتيجة جهولية مؤسسه فى فهمه للايمان المسيحى كايمان حى عن الله الثالوث وتانس الكلمة وتحويل عقائدها الى مريم وعيسى الهين من دون الله وثالث ثلاثة
فلا شان لنا بالمسلمين اطلاقااااااااااااا والسبب بسيط انهم لا يعرفون شيئا عن الايمان المسيحى


مسيحيا/
الايمان المسيحى ومن قبله اليهودى ينادى بحقيقتين
اولها " اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد " هذا القانون محفور فى اذهان اليهود والمسيحين لا يحيدوا عنه اطلاقا ان الرب الهنا (يهوه ) رب الخليقة الاوحد ولا غيره 


الحقيقة التانية /
امكانية ظهور الله للبشر فى انواع وطرق كثيرة 

حضرتك بتقولى
*


> *لكن أليس يسوع انسان لديه طبيعة بشرية كاملة بالاضافة إلى الطبيعة اللاهوتية؟*


* 
الكلام دا مش مظبوط لاهوتيا
لان شخص المسيح يسوع ليس انسانا + الله
لكن شخص يسوع هو نفسه شخص الكلمة الالهى الذى صار انسانا بالحقيقة 
فحضرتك عكستى الموضوع 
شخص (الابن) ليس انسان + الله لكنه هو شخص الابن (الكلمة الازلى ) الذى صار انسان فى ملء الازمان بالحقيقة  
فلم يقل مسيحى ان الجسد الذى اتخذه الكلمة ووحده معه هو ازلى كازلية الكلمة هو متخذ زمنيا ومخلوق فى احشاء عذراء بتول 
اتحاد الكلمة بهذا الجسد ودخول الله للبشرية واختراقه لعالم البشر كانت بهدف محدد هو محور الايمان المسيحى كله .........تدبير الخلاص 


من مات هو يسوع المسيح الله الكلمة المتجسد بجسد خاصته
ومن قام هو يسوع المسيح الكلمة المتجسد بجسد خاصته
ومن صعد هو يسوع المسيح الكلمة المتجسد بجسد خاصته


وبعدما " دبر الخلاص " واتم مسرة ابيه لم ينفصل عن جسد خاصته بل اخذه كذبيح قائما بيه امام ابيه فى الاقداس الحقيقة السماوات بعينها كباكورة الراقدين وشفيعا فى كل من يحمل طبيعة البشر مخلصا له 
اذا انحل الكلمة عن جسده الخاص يفقد شفاعته عنا كانسان صار متقدما عنا فى كل شئ 
اتحاده الابدى بجسده وجلوسه عن يمين العظمة فى الاعالى هو كمتقدم عنا ومجلسنا معه فى السماويات كمشابهين صورته صورة الابن الذى صار انسانا بالحقيقة 

فنحن سندخل الى الاقداس كما دخل يسوع الاقداس لانه حمل طبيعتنا واجلسها فى سماه متقدما عنا داخلا  الابواب الدهرية التى اغلقت امام الجنس البشرى بعد السقوط حامل كل من يشترك معه فى بشريته الى السماوات حيث يجلس هو عن يمين الله الاب  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 أبريل 2012)

> *لكن المشكلة هي وجود انسان كامل ناسوت (شخصية بشرية مخلوقة غير أزلية) متحدة بالله
> الأمر لا يشبه كلام الله مع نبي من خلال نبتة عليقة, فالعليقة ليس لها شخصية*


*مشكلتك انك تفترضى اتحاد الكلمة بالانسان هو تغيير الازلى الى زمنى 
او دخول هذة الطبيعة فى طبيعة الله 
فكأن الله قبل التجسد هو اب وكلمة وروح وبعد التجسد اصبح اب وكلمة وروح وجسد
فى حين ان طبيعة الله قبل وبعد اتخاذ الكلمة جسدا هو اب وكلمة وروح

ثانيا الانسان يسوع المسيح انتى بتتعاملى معه كشخص تم خلقته ثم قرر الله ان يرسل ابنه متحدا بيه
فى حين ان العكس هو الصح
ان الله قرر ان يرسل ابنه فاتحد بجسده الخااااااااااااااص هو جسد الكلمة ووحده بيه 
فالانسان يسوع المسيح ليس انسانا اختاره الله ووحد نفسه بيه ومتانسا فيه
الانسان يسوع المسيح حينما حبل بيه فى بطن البتول هو جسد الكلمة المتحد بالكلمة من اول وهلة فى الحبل 
فانتى تقولى
*


> أنت تقول أن الله توحد بالانسان كتوحد النار بالفحم ونسيت  أنه لو كانت مسألة تجسد الله في لحم ودم (أي جسد من مادة فقط) لم تكن لتوجد  أي مشكلة في الفكرة
> لكن المشكلة هي وجود انسان كامل ناسوت (شخصية بشرية مخلوقة غير أزلية) متحدة بالله


*كلامك يدل على انك تعتقدين بان الشخصية البشرية وجدت اولا ثم وحدت بالله الكلمة
فى حين ان الانسان يسوع لم يوجد الا وهو متحدا باقنوم الظهور الالهى ابن الله الحى 
فلم يكن للجسد وجود سابق لحلول الكلمة الازلى فيه *
*
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (20 أبريل 2012)

> *كلامك يدل على انك تعتقدين بان الشخصية
> البشرية وجدت اولا ثم وحدت بالله الكلمة*




وهذا عين ما نادى به نسطوريوس في هرطقته...ولا شأن للمسيحيين بهذا...


----------



## خادم البتول (20 أبريل 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> الامر متروك للادارة وللقراء.




​ الأخ الحبيب الأستاذ اليكتريك سلام ونعمة:

​ لي ملحوظة أرجو أن يتسع صدرك لها، واسمح لي أولا بالاعتذار عن كل ما قد أخالفك فيه، كذلك بالاعتراف أنني حين تشرفت بعضوية هذا الموقع قبل أسبوع تقريبا ما كنت أتخيل أبدا أن تكون رسالتي الأولى ردا عليك، فأنت بالعكس واحد من هؤلاء الذين اشتركت لأتعلم بالأحرى منهم وأستزيد من فكرهم وأثرى بنقاشهم. ​ 
لكنك ـ أخي الحبيب ـ جانبت الصواب كثيرا وجافيت الحق تماما. حقا لكل جواد كبوة، ولقد كبوت حين كتبت:​ 
إنعدام أدب وتربية...​ تنطع وعنجهية...​ ما هذه البذائة والتطاول يا مدام حيرانة...​ تقولى فى نطاعة نحسدك عليها...​ ينبوع متجدد من الغباء الحصرى...​ 
مكتوب: ليكن كل إنسان مسرعا في الاستماع مبطئا في التكلم مبطئا في الغضب، لأن غضب الإنسان لا يصنع بر الله (يع 20:1). مكتوب: المحبة تتأنى وترفق (1كو 5:13). مكتوب: واحد هو واضع الناموس القادر أن يخلّص ويهلك، فمن أنت يا من تدين غيرك؟ (يع 12:5). مكتوب: لا تجازوا أحدا عن شر بشر (رو 17:12). مكتوب: لكني أقول لكم أيها السامعون: أحبوا أعداءكم، أحسنوا إلى مُبغضيكم، باركوا لاعنيكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يُسيئون إليكم (لو 27:6). مكتوب: إذا جئت بالكريم من غير المستحق، فأنت تصير مثل فمي (إر 15: 19). مكتوب: وأما أنتم فجنس مختار وكهنوت ملوكي، أمة مقدسة، شعب اقتناء، لكي تخبروا بفضائل الذي دعاكم من الظلمة إلى نوره العجيب (1بط 9:2)...​ 
كل ذلك مكتوب، ومثله معه، وأنت به أعلم، وكل ذلك مكتوب حتى لأكثر أهل الأرض شرا، فكيف إذا لم تكن "حيرانة" مخطئة من الأصل، بل مجرد "حيرانة" فقط تريد أن تفهم؟​ 
نعم، إن الأمر كله لا يستقيم عقلا، ولكن من قال إن اللاهوت يمكن إدراكه  أصلا بالعقل؟ لماذا تستنكر ـ أخي الحبيب ـ سؤال حائرة جاءتك من خلفية إسلامية تسأل عن الله وليس معها سوى عقلها الذي لا تستطيع التنازل عنه، ببساطة لأن عقلها هذا هو الذي حررها ابتداء من هاوية الإسلام كلها؟ لماذا تصورت أنها تفهم اللوجوس واتحاد الحديد والنار وغيرها كما تفهم كل ذلك أنت؟ هل قرأت أخي الحبيب أسئلتها السابقة؟ هل تابعت حوارها مع الأخ فادي مثلا؟ هل لاحظت هنا على الأقل ـ حتى لو كان بحديثها تطاول وبذاءة، وهو ما لم يحدث ـ هل لاحظت أنها في نهاية رسالتها الأسبق قدمت بالفعل اعتذارها عن عدم الفهم؟ لماذا إذن تتطاول أنت عليها وتهينها؟ لماذا تطردها من الطريق بغضبك وتفزعها بسبابك؟ لماذا بدلا من أن تكون مرشدها ـ أخي الحبيب ـ اخترت بالعكس أن تكون عثرتها؟ ​ 
ختاما لست أدرى كيف تستقبل الآن كلمات عابر سبيل في أولى رسائله إلى المنتدى وأنت على النقيض معلمنا جميعا وقدوتنا. اغفر لي أخي الحبيب نقدك وردك، لكنك طلبت رأي القراء، ويعلم الله أنني ما فعلت إلا محبة لك وحرصا عليك وعلى كل السالكين طريق الله، والذين هم مثلي قد يتابعون كل هذه الحوارات في صمت. أيضا مكتوب: أيها الإخوة، إن ضل أحد بينكم عن الحق فرده، فليعلم أن من رد خاطئا عن ضلال طريقه يخلص نفسا من الموت، ويستر كثرة من الخطايا (يع 19:5). أنت ما زلت على أي حال معلمنا وقدوتنا. أما "حيرانة" فأعتذر بالنيابة لها وأرجو أن تقبل اعتذاري وأن تسأل كيف شاءت، ودون اعتذار مسبق، إذا كان الأمر لم يزل غامضا. أدرك جيدا محنتك يا صديقتي، وأرقب منذ فترة بحثك ورحلتك، وأحييك على قوتك وعلى استمرارك. فقط اعلمي يا أختي الجميلة أن الله لا تحيطه العقول أبدا، وإنما نحن فقط نتلمس بعض نوره هنا وهناك فنعرف يقينا أن هذا هو الإله الحق تبارك اسمه. 

تابعي فضلا معي، سأبعث عما قليل بالمزيد من أجلك...

​


----------



## خادم البتول (20 أبريل 2012)

. . .

​ أما  العقل فهو منتج "الحواس"، شروطه ثلاثة هي الزمان والمكان والعلة، والله  بالضرورة فوق الزمان وفوق المكان وفوق العلة. العقل من ثم هو بالعكس  "الحجاب" الذي يحجبنا عن الله، بل هو ما يفصل الناسوت ابتداء عن اللاهوت،  وهذا هو سر الأسرار كلها. أما وراء العقل فالحقيقة أن الناسوت هو هيكل اللاهوت، وأن في الناسوت نفسه يكمن القلب غير خاضع لقوانين الزمان والمكان والعلة، ففيه من ثم يتجلى اللاهوت بكل أبديته، لذلك "طوبى لأنقياء القلب، لأنهم يعاينون الله"!​ 
فإذا كان هذا حال البشر على ضعفهم وحدودهم، فكيف بالله إذا شاء أن يتجسد؟​ 
لقد كان يسوع الناصري إنسانا كامل الإنسانية، نعم، لكنه إذ كان بلا خطية سقط عنه كلية حجاب العقل فأدرك بقلبه لاهوته بكل أبديته، عنئذ قال "أنا في الآب والآب فيّ" (يو 10:14). ولكن إذا كان الله واحدا فهو والآب بالضرورة واحد، ومن ثم حين قال "أنا والآب واحد" (يو 30:10) كان بالعكس أول أعداء الشرك وكان أعظم الموحدين! ​ 
ثم دعانا له المجد لنكون أيضا واحدا معه، "ليكون الجميع واحدا، كما أنك أنت أيها الآب فيّ وأنا فيك، ليكونوا هم أيضا واحدا فينا" (يو 21:17)، وهكذا يكون الجميع في النهاية "مكملين إلى واحد" (يو 23:17)  فهذا "الواحد" هو الآب، الذي هو الابن، الذي هو المسيح، الذي هو يسوع  الناصري، الذي هو أيضا كل المؤمنين به: عندئذ ليس في الأكوان وليس في  الوجود كله سوى "واحد" فقط، تقدس اسمه وتبارك، فهل عرفت يا صديقتي "توحيدا"  أعظم من هذا؟ ​ 
كيف تتحقق هذه الوحدة الفريدة الكلية الشاملة؟ كيف حقا يصير الكل واحدا؟ ​ 
تصوري  أن بعض الفقاعات اجتمعت على صفحة النهر، وتصوري أن القمر مشرق بالسماء  تنعكس صورته على سطح كل فقاعة. الآن لو أعطينا عقلا لهذه الفقاعات لظنت كل  واحدة منها أن هناك قمرا داخلها، أن هناك من ثم أقمارا كثيرة بعدد  الفقاعات، وأن هذه الفقاعات هي التي تضيء بنورها الذاتي صفحة النهر! لكن  الحقيقة أنه قمر واحد، يضيء في الجميع، وللجميع، فقط "يبدو" عدة أقمار لأن  صورته تنعكس في كل منها.   ​ 
بالمثل:  هذا القمر هو نور الله الذي تعمل روحه في كل منا، فلسنا سوى "الهيكل" الذي  يعكس بهاءه ويعلن مجده! هذه الصورة التي نعكسها جميعا هي المسيح له المجد،  من ثم فنحن في الحقيقة واحد، لأننا جميعا نعلن عن واحد: "ليس يهودي ولا  يوناني، ليس عبد ولا حر، ليس ذكر وأنثى، لأنكم جميعا واحد في المسيح يسوع" (غل 3:28).  لذلك نحن أيضا صرنا "أبناء الله" مثله! الفرق أننا الأبناء "بالنعمة" وهو  الابن "بالجوهر"، أننا الأبناء لأننا "انعكاس الصورة"، وهو الابن لأنه "ذات  الصورة" (في 5:2) و"رسم الجوهر" (عب 3:1).​ 
فمرة  أخرى: هل تعرفين توحيدا أو بالأحرى "توحدا" أعظم من هذا؟ ثم هل تعرفين  نعمة ومسرة وروعة وجمالا أعظم من أن تكوني ـ حرفيا ـ مع الله وفي الله  وبالله، في مثل هذه الوحدة التي تفوق كل العقول وتعجز عن وصفها أبلغ  اللغات؟ ​ 
لذلك يقول القديس والمفكر العظيم أغسطين في واحدة من أبلغ عباراته: "مباركة هي خطية آدم التي جلبت لجنسنا كل هذا الخير وكل هذه النعم والبركات"!​ 
إن  رجالا مثل أغسطين و"الشيخ الروحاني" و"فم الذهب" ومن قبلهم جميعا "لسان  العطر" معلمنا العظيم بولس الرسول أدركوا الأسرار كلها، وأما هذا الذي قلت  حتى الآن فليس سوى مقدمة بسيطة متواضعة هي غاية المسموح به، لأن "هناك سمع  كلاما لا يقدر بشر أن ينطق به ولا يجوز له أن يذكره!" (2كو4:12). فقط هي مقدمة للباحثين حقا عن الله وهو أقرب لهم من كل ما يظنون!​ 
مشكلتك يا صديقتي ـ ومشكلة البشر جميعا ـ ليست صعوبة فهم "اللاهوت" أو استعصائه على العقل. المشكلة بالأحرى هي أننا نعتقد ابتداء أننا فهمنا "الناسوت" نفسه، ونحن في الحقيقة أبعد ما نكون عن ذلك،  بل ما زلنا مع العلم نحبو ولم ندرك بعد أبسط أسرار الإنسان أو نفهم كيف  حقا يحدث "الإدراك" أو "البصيرة" أو "الحدس" أو "الخيال" أو "الأحلام" أو  غيرها من أبجديات الإنسان! هذا من ثم يا أختاه ليس "دينا" لنقارنه بالإسلام  أو بغير الإسلام. هذا بالأحرى هو الإيمان الوحيد المستحق للإله الوحيد  الحق في كل هذا الوجود. ​ 
* * *​
​ سلام  ونعمة، وعذرا للإطالة،  وأصلي أن يلمس الله قلبك فتنفتح عيناك فترين لأول  مرة بهاء هذا النور الإلهي وتذوقين لأول مرة روعة هذا الوجود الأقدس، سيان  هنا حين تسكن حرفيا روح الله هيكل جسدك (1كو 16:3)، أو هناك حيث "ما لم تر عين ولم تسمع أذن ولم يخطر على بال إنسان ما أعده الله للذين يحبونه" (1كو 9:2). 


​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 أبريل 2012)

*السؤال الأصلى يقول بأننا نعبد شخصين

وقد رددنا جميعاً بأننا نعبد إله واحد ، خالق واحد ، أزلى واحد

السؤال الآخر عن كيف يكون اللاهوت والناسوت متحدين فى شخص واحد ، وفى نفس الوقت يظل اللاهوت لاهوت والناسوت ناسوت ، بدون تغيير لطبيعة أى منهما

والإجابات كلها تقول بأن ذلك الإتحاد هو إتحاد معجزى ليس له شبيه فى الطبيعة

ففى الطبيعة يكون كل إتحاد مقترناً بالإختلاط أو الإمتزاج أو التغيير ، وإلاَّ أصبح فيه إنفصال

ولكن فى هذه المعجزة ، يكون الإتحاد بغير إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير ، وفى نفس الوقت يكون بغير إنفصال

إلى درجة أن الناسوت ينطق ويقول : قبل إبراهيم أنا كائن

ويقول : أنا هو القيامة والحياة

وهى أمور تختص باللاهوت المتحد به

++ فالإجابة عن سؤالك هو : هذه معجزة ، وليست إتحاداً طبيعياً

هو إتحاد معجزى
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 أبريل 2012)

*أخى الحبيب إلكتريك كرنت

إسمحلى بالقول بأن نحتمل هذه الأخت

فإننى أشعر أنها صادقة فى إعتراضاتها ، ولكنها تستخدم كلمات فظة بعض الشيئ

فلا بأس من ذلك ، فإنه من الطبيعى أن نقدم لها الردود الصحيحة ، حتى لو كان كلامها شديداً 

الحقيقة أن الذى يبحث عن الحق ، يكون مستفزاً ، وأنا نفسى مررت بنفس هذه المرحلة فى شبابى ، وكنت أكثر منها 100 مرة

فلنحتملها ولنركز على جوهر سؤالها ، بغض النظر عن العبارات

*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (21 أبريل 2012)

ابنتى الحبيبه حيرانه 

ياه فكرتنى بنفسى من اربع سنين تقريبا دخلت هذا المنتدى المبارك وكان اسمى حيران وخرجت بنعمه المسيح من هذا الاسم لاكون ثابت بيسوع بعد 17 سنه حيره اسئال ربى اللى ثبتنى ان يثبتكى ايضا فى تور المسيح واثق ان الرب سيستجيب لصلاتى من اجلك بنتى ......
بس انا عايز اقول لكى كلمه بسيطه جدا وصدقينى ان الرب قادر ان يتعامل مغكى بطريقته الخاصه بعيدا عن التعقيدات الفلسفيه والعقل والمنطق وغير ذلك من الامور الشيطانيه التى فى الغالب ما تفيد صاحبها غير العناد والمجادله التى بلا فائده ....

فنحن هنا ليس فى حلقه مصارعه كى نرى من هو الفائز والافضل ردالان المعروف والموكد ان الاختبار الشخصى مع الله الحقيقى هو افضل واعظم دليل 
واانا اتمنى من الاخوه هنا ان بعطى لكى اللنك اللى فيه بدايه دخولى المنتدى كى اوفر على نفسى كل اللى عايز اقوله لكى ابنتى الحبيبه 
الرب يلمس قلبك وتشوفى الثبات والنور اللى شفناه مع الاله الحفيفى 
امين


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 أبريل 2012)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> ابنتى الحبيبه حيرانه
> 
> ياه فكرتنى بنفسى من اربع سنين تقريبا دخلت هذا المنتدى المبارك وكان اسمى حيران وخرجت بنعمه المسيح من هذا الاسم لاكون ثابت بيسوع بعد 17 سنه حيره اسئال ربى اللى ثبتنى ان يثبتكى ايضا فى تور المسيح واثق ان الرب سيستجيب لصلاتى من اجلك بنتى ......
> 
> ...



* أخى الغالى*
*الف مبروك عليك الخلاص* ..* الرب يسوع معاك دائماً فأنت من أولاده *


----------



## خادم البتول (21 أبريل 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> ..................
> عذرًا  وأسفاً  منى فى حالة وجود ما  أُعُتبر أنه تطاول أو تجاوز .
> لكن هل  تابعت تسلسل الحوار كقاضي موضوعى عادل -هل تابعت وتقصيت أين التطاول  أين بدأ وإلى أين ذهب .
> أكرر إعتذارى  مع محبتى - عموماً



​ أشكرك أخي الحبيب على هذا الاعتذار الذي إن دل إنما يدل على تواضعك ونقاوة قلبك وسمو أخلاقك. الحق أنني لم أكن أبدا أتوقع هذا الاعتذار أو حتى أريده، خاصة أن "حيرانة" فيما يبدو شخصية قوية جدا عادت بعد كل هذا فأخذت ثأرها بنفسها . أنما فقط قصدت ألا تهبط أنت من علياء مقامك: أن تذكر أنك "ملح الأرض" و"نور العالم"، وأنك جئت "سفيرا عن المسيح" ينتظر منك أن "يضيء نورك قدام الناس" فيمجدوا أباك في الأعالي. أنت ترفع ميزان العدل، وقد تكون مُحقا. لكن الغيرة نوعان: غيرة لله وغيرة لذاتك. فأما الغيرة لله فليست مستحقة في قسم للسؤال والجواب، تخاطب فيه الغرباء والحيارى، وقد يكون بعضهم مخلصا في البحث يوجب إخلاصه علينا أن نشمله بالمحبة ـ لا بالعدل ـ بغض النظر عن انحراف أفكاره أو قسوة كلماته. وأما الغيرة لذاتك فلا أظن أبدا أن فارسا مثلك ـ اختار أن يصف نفسه بأنه "أصغر تلميذ" ـ لا أظن أبدا أن مثلك يقع في هذا الشرَك.​ 



حيرانة قال:


> الحقيقة أنه موضوع معقد الفهم وشائك لدرجة أن الناس الذين يدرسون الكتاب المقدس قد يخرجون منه بمفاهيم هرطوقية (بمعياركم يعني) وأنا  في رأيي لدهم عذر لأن الذنب ذنب الكتاب المقدس المليء بالغموض والألغاز



​ هذا بالعكس لها لا عليها. ألم يهرطق في البدء الآباء أنفسهم؟ ألم ينحرف نسطور رغم رتبته السامية؟ ألم يغرق العالم كله في الغنوصيات من ناحية وفي الأريوسيات من ناحية أخرى؟ لذلك فإن هذه العبارة تحديدا من حيرانة ـ لو أنك فقط نظرت بعين المحبة ـ هي الدليل على تبحرها في الكتاب، فقط بغير مرشد، وعلى تعمقها في التفكير وإخلاصها في البحث. هذه العبارة تبعث بالأحرى على الإعجاب، لا على الغضب! فقط إذا نظرت بعين المحبة سوف ترى ذلك واضحا! تماما مثلما أنه بقدر الجمال الذي داخلنا بقدر الجمال الذي سوف نرى بالعالم، كذلك بسر المحبة فإن الشيء الذي يثيرك أو يحزنك قد يصير هو نفسه الذي يعجبك ويبهج قلبك!

​ أشكرك مرة أخرى وأحييك على ردك، النعمة معك دائما وعلى المحبة نلتقي. :16_4_10:

​


----------



## حيرانة (22 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على ردود الجميع
عموما هذا الموضوع يبقى موضوعا ميتافيزيقيا. فإن كان هناك إله فلا أحد يعرف كيف يفكر أو ما يقبل وما لا يقبل
واعتراض المسلمين على التجسد هو اعتراض نابع من عقيدتهم لا أكثر لكن طبعا سينافقون دائما ويقولون أن اعتراضهم له دوافع عقلية, ولو اعترفت عقيدتهم بأن المسيح هو الله المتجسد وان محمد نبي جاء بعده, لآمنوا بنبوة محمد ولعبدوا يسوع في نفس الوقت, وعندما تسألهم كيف لله أن يتجسد في جسد بشري سيجيبون كما يجيبون الآن على عدة مواضيع إسلامية : حكمة الله !

فأنا هنا لا أعتمد على الفكر الاسلامي وإنما أناقشكم بفكري الخاص. أما المسلمين فقد اكتشفت منذ مدة أنهم أكبر منافقين وأكثر ناس يكيلون بمكيالين. والمنطق عندهم هو ما حدده لهم محمد ومن قال منهم غير هذا فهو كذاب أشر


----------



## حيرانة (22 أبريل 2012)

يمكنكم أن تتخيلوا لو لم يوجد الطواف على الكعبة في عقيدتهم ووجدت في عقيدتكم ماذا كانوا سيقولون


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 أبريل 2012)

كانوا سيقولون مثلما نقول وأكثر

فأصلها وثنى ، وكان فيها طقوس عبادة الحجر الأسود بإعتباره جزءاً من الإله ، فكانوا يستخدمونه ليبارك تخصيبهم

فلو كان ذلك فى ديننا نحن ، لأمطرونا سباباً ، ويكون لهم الحق فيه 

 ولو كان هذا من ديننا ، لما قبلناه ، ولتركنا هذا الدين ال......


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 أبريل 2012)

هم على فكرة يعترفون بإمكانية رؤية الله ، وفى شكل بشرى أيضاً ، مثلما فى قصتهم عن المعراج للسماء

وهم يتقبلون ذلك بدون أى إعتراض 

علماً بأن القصة عندهم كلها لخبطات ، مثل دخوله وخروجه من حضرة الله ، لعدة مرات ، عملاً بنصيحة موسى -حسبما فى القصة- بمفاصلة الله فى كمية الصلوات المفروضة

فكأن الله لعبة فى أيديهم

وكأن الشريعة هى صفقة تجارية تقبل المفاصلة

وكأن الله كان يطلب أولاً أموراً غير عملية وغير ممكنة التطبيق ، وموسى يعدل لهما معاً !!!!!!!!!

علما بأنه توجد قصة لها بعض الشبه ، مع فارق لا نهائى فى المضمون ، ولعل محمداً إقتبس منها قصته المشوهة ، أو التى شوهها هو بحسب أخلاقياته

وهى أن الله ظهر لإبراهيم وقال له أنه سيحرق مدينة سدوم لشرها ، فقال إبراهيم : شرعت أكلم المولى وأنا التراب والرماد ، فهل يارب تحرق البار مع الأثيم !! هل إذا كان بالمدينة خمسين باراً تحرقها

فقال له الله : لو كان فيها خمسين باراً لما حرقتها

وكرر إبراهيم كلامه بعدد أقل ، فكان الله يرد بنفس كلامه 

فسكت إبراهيم ، لأن الله بار ، فهو يحرق المدينة لأنه ليس فيها أبرار البتة ، سوى لوط ، الذى أرسل له ملاكين ليأخذوه منها

++ فالقصة كانت تعبر عن بر الله الذى يفوق حدود تفكير البشر ، وأنه يفعل كل شيئ بعدل مطلق

ولكن محمد شوه قصته ليجعلها على مقاسه هو : تلاعب وفصال وشطارة ، وربنا خيبان وبيلعبوا بيه ، حسبما يفكر محمد ، إذ فى كل تصرفاته كان ينسب لله التصرفات المشينة ، حتى قالت عائشة : عجبى على إلهك الذى يسرع إلى هواك


----------

